#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Sri Lanka Government Lifted Social Media Ban.

## Bhavya

On their media release the Department of Government Information noted that President Maithripala Sirisena has informed to lift the ban imposed on Social media platforms. The temporary ban was into effect following the horrific suicidal bombings on Easter Sunday.


So,now we can use social media as usual. Guys, tell me how was your life in these past days without social media?

----------

